# Question about Kink curly knot today and brushing



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,
I'm working on brushing out Louie but his fur is so thick its hard to get the brush through. Is it possible to mix some kinky curly with warm water and spray him with it to help get the brush through? I am using a maden brush but even with that he has enough fur for a few dogs, lol


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It does look like Louie has thick fur. I never did that with the Kinky Curly but it might work. Do you have a comb because the Madan Brush is great but you need a comb to get through the knots. It's called a Buttercomb. It works very well.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> It does look like Louie has thick fur. I never did that with the Kinky Curly but it might work. Do you have a comb because the Madan Brush is great but you need a comb to get through the knots. It's called a Buttercomb. It works very well.



it figures, I got everything but that comb. I swear I think he is hiding other dogs under his fur!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol......I know what you mean. After a brushing I can make a wig. The comb will help you work through the knots. Hope your feeling well!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmmm.....if you can't get a brush through Louie's hair (Maltese have hair, not fur) he may be matted close to his skin. If that's the case you will probably have to shave him down.

The best way to groom is to first brush, then comb through the hair to make sure you got all the mats. Make sure you work in sections when you brush and get right down to the skin. 

I'd recommend a Madan comb (#4 or 5) from Topline:

http://www.toplinepet.com/combs.php


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Lol......I know what you mean. After a brushing I can make a wig. The comb will help you work through the knots. Hope your feeling well!!


I wish I was feeling well, they are still fighting with me about getting the proper medications. They want over $140 for it and my insurance is fighting it and I'm told it could take a few weeks before they reach a decision. By that time it will progress even further. I'm just so sick of this BS.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Definitely get a metal comb if you don't already have one! I actually use my comb more than my Madan brush.

I haven't used the Kinky Curly Knot Today, but I'm sure you can dilute it with water and spray it...just be aware that it will probably build up a residue on the hair and/or attract dirt. He may end up looking greasy after a couple of days, but I can't say for sure since I haven't used it. It is definitely worth trying, and if it works you will be a happy camper! If not, that's what a bath is for! Haha!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Rocks said:


> I wish I was feeling well, they are still fighting with me about getting the proper medications. They want over $140 for it and my insurance is fighting it and I'm told it could take a few weeks before they reach a decision. By that time it will progress even further. I'm just so sick of this BS.


I hope things get cleared out and you get to feel better . 

And when I got Cici I also made the mistake of not using a buttercomb, and I didn't even brush all the layers if her hair, like by sections, so I didn't realize I was missing some sections under all her hair, close to the skin on her thighs until it was too late and already matted. That's when I got to business, got the kinky curly, the buttercomb, mustache comb, and a good conditioner to soak her in. A metal comb is really a must! I'm still a beginner and learning about new products, but what I have so far seems to be working good, and that comb is essential, I think it's probably more important than the brush :w00t: 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili:KKknotoday saved Kitzi when he was operated a wk. ago!!!! :aktion033::aktion033: I added a bit of water (not too much) to a spray bottle w/some & gently sprayed the comb & the area & worked out the knots w/my hands & the comb---gently, oh so gently, and slowly---taking breaks so as not to stress him. They had shaved his hair & it was caught up in the other not shaved hair, and then they tried to clean him up which made for some royal mats. :smilie_tischkante: Anyhow we got it ALL out w/the KKkToday---amazing stuff. :yes::yes:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Use the tip of a metal comb to help gently pull out the mats (from when Jodi had long hair) and sometimes I used a wahl mini trimmer (from Walmart) to cut them out if he was too matted. The small trimmer let me get just at the matt without too much cutting into his other hair.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

What is a butter comb? I emailed Jenny from toplinepets and asked for everything I needed and there was no mention of a butter comb.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think at topline pet they don't call it buttercomb, maybe that's a brand or something cause I know Chris Christensen does list it as buttercomb, but it's just a metal comb, it can be even from side to side or one side the comb picks are closer together and the other side further apart, and topline sells them in different colors. It's still the same, I use a metal comb but I forgot what brand it is. After its more worn out I'm gna upgrade to a Petline comb 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rocks said:


> What is a butter comb? I emailed Jenny from toplinepets and asked for everything I needed and there was no mention of a butter comb.


Chris Christensen calls them "Buttercombs". As I said in my other post ask Jenny/Topline about a Madan comb (#4 or 5).


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Chris Christensen calls them "Buttercombs". As I said in my other post ask Jenny/Topline about a Madan comb (#4 or 5).


 I have the #5 Madan comb from Jenny and i really like it.


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

:blink:do any of you have the double sided comb from topline? It has a wooden handle? Looks nice & I need a comb...was looking at all the selections! amazing!


----------

